# Ip route "equalize" doesn't work ...

## Cgeek

Hello there,

I'm having an issue with the ip route command :

```
# ip route add default equalize \

nexthop via 192.168.0.254 dev eth1 weight 1 \

nexthop via 192.168.1.254 dev eth2 weight 1
```

returns :

```
Error: either "to" is duplicate, or "equalize" is a garbage.
```

I am trying to agregate 2 internet connections on my gentoo router.

It seems "equalize" has to be compiled in the kernel, so I did it but things stay the same.

Furthermore, this error is not very encoutered on the net, that's why I need your help !

Thanks in advance.

----------

## diegoaugustomolina

Hi, see this: http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/linux-netdev/2009/3/14/5159134.

Look at the manpages and confirm there's no match for "equalize" string. It was a long time I didn't do this thing, but I confirm that this works:

```
# ip route add default \

nexthop via 192.168.0.254 dev eth1 weight 1 \

nexthop via 192.168.1.254 dev eth2 weight 1
```

I'm not sure about the result as I didn't test further and never did something like that. Does this mean it will use one router and use another as a fallback or it still supports equal cost multipath in this way? By the way, I compiled my kernel with the thing (have you?) and still can't use it by usual means (as issued by Cgeek).

Also, take a look into rpmfind.net and https://build.opensuse.org: they both have dropped equalize support on iproute2 by 2.6-31, I think.

----------

